# feeling angry at the hospital



## ladyjools (May 25, 2009)

I am thinking of making a complaint about the care I got at the first hospital and i wanted to write everything down to see wether other people agree i was treated unfairly or maybe i am just being oversensitive,

At my 12 weeks scan the doctor said that there might be a problem with my babies bladder, it looked too full, and she wanted me to come back for a scan the following week, i was worried sick the next week, went in for secound scan and they found it really hard to get a good shot of baby because of the way the baby was lying, i was sure that they didn't get a clear view of bladder, but they told me that everything was ok and sent me home, i wanted to believe everything was ok so i let myself trust them even though i had a gut feeling not too,

my bleeding started the following day, 2 and half weeks before I lost the baby, i went to the toilet and i was spotting, very soon after that i started to cramp, i called the doctor and they told me to come in and they would give me a check up,
the scanned me again to see if baby still had a heart beat, it was a very quick scan they didn't check anything else, they looked at my cervex which was closed and told me that i just needed to go home and rest, they suspected i had a kidney infection so gave me antibiotics to take for a week,

the bleeding continued and got heavier, the pain got worse, so 2 days after that i went back to hospital, they found babies heart with dopper, checked my cervex and sent me home again, i waited around for 4 hours in agony but it felt like nobody was taking me seriously,

a few days after that i had a massive gush of bleeding and lots of clots, the pain was so bad i was on my hands and knees in the toilet, i was sure that i had lost or was losing baby, something didn't feel right, i went back to hospital, they did same as before checked baby had a heart checked my cervex and sent me home this time with some very strong pain killers,

i was starting to feel like i was pestering them
then i started to leak some fluid which i thought was strange, i called them adn they told me that it was just normal pregnancy mucus and to rest and not worry,

over next few days there started to be this horrible smell from down bellow, like rotting meat, and i still thought i was leaking fluid, more bleeding and still in agony, i hadn't slept properly in about a week and i could hardly move with the pain, i had some more massive clots and i decided to collect them and take them with me to hospital, when doctor saw those and i showed her my pad and explained i was filling a pad more than once an hour she seemed to take me serously and said that she agreed that this was not normal along with all the pain and told me that she would scan me the following day to see where bleeding was coming from and check on baby, i felt relieved that finally someone was taking me seriously,

the following day i phoned to get appointment for scan and spoke to another doctor, who informed me that actually they would not be scanning me that i should be happy because i had heard the heart beat, and that next time i had bleeding i was not to come back to hospital and to see my comunity midewife instead, she put the phone down on me and was extreemly rude in her tone,

i felt like i was losing my mind, maybe the pain was all in my head, so i waited another day still bleeding heavy still in agony and really scaird, i spoke to a friend who told me i should transfer to another hospital because the one i was being treated at had a bad reputation and he didn't feel that i should be sitting at home losing so much blood,

i tranfered my care to the other hospital and within 30 mins of being there they had given me a scan and realised that yes i had lost a lot of fluid and something was very wrong, one of the things that they pointed out was that the babys bladder was very full the same as showed up in my first scan at 12 weeks, so that makes me believe that they did not check properly at the follow up scan and just told me everything was ok rather than wait till they got a clear view or baby,

i know that the other hospital could not have stopped me losing my baby but i feel like they could have made it easier, they made me feel like i was pestering them and that it was all in my head, i have a possible infection in my womb which im taking anti biotics for now because of the fact i lost the fluid and nobody knew and im just angry that i was made to feel like i was just an irritation when actually something really was wrong and i did need help,

Jools


----------



## Emerging butterfly (May 7, 2009)

When your going through something so scary it is awful when people treat you with insensitivity.....I am so sorry. A well crafted letter should go to the social work department of the hospital, as it is that department that can bring up the issue in meetings with some clout. ((HUG))


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

I would definitely write your complaint. I wrote a complaint letter regarding my treatment as well.

It sickens me to think that other mothers will be treated like that in the future.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Yes I would certainly complain!


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes, I would DEFINITELY file a letter of complaint with the hospital.

I'm so sorry they treated you so badly.


----------



## ladyjools (May 25, 2009)

i think when i have a bit more energy i will write a letter of complaint, not that i really expect it to make any diffrence to the level of care the hospital gives to woman, they are so busy i think its imposible for them to give decent care,
i know for next time that there is a hospital not much further away from us that give a really good high quality care,

Jools


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry they treated you that way.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Definitely complaint worthy. They not only treated you badly, but put you at risk by ignoring your concerns.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

That is horrible! I don't understand why some people who work at hospitals or with people in general are so cold and insensitive! I am so, so sorry that during such a difficult time in your life you had to deal with those jerks too. I would definately write a complaint. People can't get away with treating others like that.
When my daughter was born in March, I had a horrible experience with the hospital that I was staying in as well. I had been visititing my baby in the NICU and when I came back to my hospital room, I found all my belongings packed up in big plastic bags waiting in the hall. They kicked me out! I'd had an emergency c-section and was still taking heavy painkillers and was having alot of trouble with some of my "insides..." It was so cold and insensitive.... and there I was left to scramble to find some place to stay in the city (not where we live,) so that we could be close to our terminally ill baby.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I so so sorry to hear about the treatment you received !

I would definitely write a formal letter of complaint to the hospital !


----------



## sunflowers (Sep 24, 2006)

Complain. write the board of directors and the office of the patient advocate.

I lost a baby when i was 23w along and the hospital forced me to make arrangements for the baby's body less than 24 hours after losing her. I wasn't allowed to leave the hospital before I had paid for the arrangements, either. It was horrible.

I complained very often and very loudly over the following week about their policy and you know what? They changed it. I made the difference for the women that lost their babies after me.

It didn't make my loss any less painful but at least today, women who have stillbirths at this hospital are not pressured incessently to find a funeral home to pick up their babies within 24 hours of birth.

I am sorry for your loss, mama







s


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for the way you were treated.


----------

